# The dog ate the whole pie...



## vrocco1

I had an Irish setter that ate an entire apple pie once (sorry I'm no help). Hydrogen peroxide is excellent to induce vomiting if you need to.


----------



## njb

Don't know for sure--but every dog I have ever known of that did this got a really bad tummy ache. Except for one of my old yard dogs that preferred to eat out of the garbage than his food bowl...


----------



## jeffreyzone

Thanks for your input. One worry was pancreatitis; the dog was not really gettting rid of much pie when he was getting sick. But he seems to have settled down in the past hour, and he's basically just full of pie. My sister-in-law will keep a close watch on Webster, but it's looking like he'll get through this OK.


----------



## njb

I had to stop composting for awhile cause my dogs would dig through it--for treasure. After you posted I had a distinct visual memory of one of my dogs running across the yard with his prize--most of a pumpkin pie. 

This particular dog could eat the iron off nails and be ready for more in minutes time-but he was a mutt. 

Keep us posted on how your fur kid is feeling.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Poor thing. Just thinking about it has my tummy hurting. Can you imagine the weight??? Pies are heavy. 

A dog that I grew up with ate a whole pan of brownies once. He was sick for days.


----------



## Princess Bella

NICE!! Last time I ate an entire pie I was sick! yikes poor dog!! Did you call the vet ?


----------



## Katiesmommy

Yes I would try and call the vet...a whole pie...that doesnt sound to healthy


----------



## Maggies mom

Hope Webster is feeling better.....


----------



## ty823

Same thing happened to me once. I was fine after a day or so.


----------



## lvngold

My daughter's GR, Copper ate a whole pan of unbaked cresent rolls. He has recently taken up the habit of counter surfing and we were sure he was going to be deathly ill eating all that raw dough. She called the emergency vet and they said to just watch him and to come in if he had any problems. He never missed a beat and did just fine. Go figure!

Julie


----------



## JimP

*Kisses*

My Sheltie once ate an entire bag of hershey's kisses... Pooped little foil wrapped poops for like a 2 days. Can't imagine that was fun...

Never got sick though.

The sad part is that, once he's better, Webster would absolutely do it again...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

My sister-in-laws chocolate lab ate an entire ham once. They had left it in the kitchen sink(it was defrosting), and ran to the store. They came back and only the bone was left... Being a lab, he didn't miss a beat and wanted more.


----------



## jeffreyzone

JimP said:


> The sad part is that, once he's better, Webster would absolutely do it again...


You are absolutely right. Webster spent his first year in a kennel, and he's always been a chowhound. My sister-in-law's (Teresa's) mother-in-law is the one who left the pie on the counter for Webster; everyone in the immediate family knows how Webster is about food.

Thank you, everyone, for your well wishes. This morning, I haven't heard from Teresa, and she had to go to work very early, so I am assuming the best for Webster.

They were settled in for a long night last time I spoke with her; I'd gotten some good input from Barrington's foster mom about what to expect. She has a Golden who once escaped her crate and ate an entire blueberry pie. Problem is, a pumpkin pie is considerably richer than a blueberry pie!

For the record, here is what she advised: Keep an eye on the dog. If he is vomiting or attempting to vomit two or three times within an hour, OR if he is lethargic to the point that he won't get up, take him to emergency care ASAP. Make sure he is pooping when he goes outside. If he gets through the night without any drama, do not feed him the next day; just make sure he has plenty of water available. Then, the following day, feed him white rice and chicken broth for the first meal, and then include some boiled chicken with the rice for the next meal. Slowly ease him back to his regular diet over the next few days.

This sounds like good advice, and if anything like this ever happens to one of mine, I'll follow it for sure. Of course, pumpkin pies don't last long at my house.


----------

